# Pressure canning 8 Oz Jars.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I searched high and low and I've lost my Blue Ball Book.

I want to can smaller amounts of chicken and beef because I'm only a single person and I want a meal sized portion without having to worry about refridgeration.

How long do I pressure can half pints / 8 Oz jars please.

I'm at sea level.

Thank you.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Tank_Girl said:


> I searched high and low and I've lost my Blue Ball Book.
> 
> I want to can smaller amounts of chicken and beef because I'm only a single person and I want a meal sized portion without having to worry about refridgeration.
> 
> ...


Before Pessimistic2 beats me to it. Blue Ball book for sale on Amazon $7.00
artydance:

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Blue-Book-Guide-Preserving/dp/B00OEJZSNW


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tank_Girl said:


> I searched high and low and I've lost my Blue Ball Book.
> 
> I want to can smaller amounts of chicken and beef because I'm only a single person and I want a meal sized portion without having to worry about refridgeration.
> 
> ...


It would be the same time as for a pint jar. 75 min. (1hr 15 min)


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> It would be the same time as for a pint jar. 75 min. (1hr 15 min)


Thank you.

I appreciate the rapid response.artydance:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Been a while since I've seen anything from you, where have you been and how are you?


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Been a while since I've seen anything from you, where have you been and how are you?


My other half (and most of his unit) got killed by a truck bomb while on a training exercise with BORTAC.

I decided it was best to stay in Australia.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Tank_Girl said:


> My other half (and most of his unit) got killed by a truck bomb while on a training exercise with BORTAC.
> 
> I decided it was best to stay in Australia.


I am sincerely sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tank_Girl said:


> My other half (and most of his unit) got killed by a truck bomb while on a training exercise with BORTAC.
> I decided it was best to stay in Australia.


RIP.....the good ones seem to go, the bad ones seem to stay, sometimes I think "whoever/whatever" is "out there" is one sadistic SOB. JMO.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Before Pessimistic2 beats me to it. Blue Ball book for sale on Amazon $7.00
> artydance: Link: https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Blue-Book-Guide-Preserving/dp/B00OEJZSNW


Totally inappropriate post!  Ok, so, I'm old and slow....FIRST, I had to figure out what a "Blue Ball Book" even is (I know NOTHING about canning...); SECOND, I was trying to find the lowest price for a copy; THIRD, your post popped up, and blew all my terribly hard work right out the window....:brickwall:


----------

